# Herald Sun -vb Cops It In Taste Test.



## chadjaja (17/3/11)

VB very bottom in beers survey.

Yet another mega swill article in the Herald Sun today with VB really getting canned by those interviewed. Just goes to show with the stats on sales for VB that those that like it drink a LOT of it.

The online article doesn't have the score box or the comments by the tasters though that say more than the article itself. As usual there is the homebrew dig by one.

Keith, 72
Point Cook

"No such thing as a bad beer, apart from some of my mates homebrew. I usually just choose whatever is cheaper out of Carlton or VB"

Pure Blonde was the worst tasting according to the scores though with 5.2 out of 10 with VB next up at 6. Makes you wonder about the choice of headline then..

Corona came in first at 7.6.......

Lucky we are all mostly craftbrewers......


----------



## Strange Brew (17/3/11)

VB get thier sales because every time I go to a corporate function or wedding the only heavy beer is VB. I've drunk VB when its the only thing going for free. Makes you appretiate good beer better. 
Do they include in the sales figures the VB that gets relabelled as Crown Lager or Melbourne Bitter?


----------



## fawnroux (17/3/11)

> Belgian brew Stella Artois was voted the most sophisticated beer


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Love it! Such a contrast to how this beer is viewed in Britain....


----------



## fawnroux (17/3/11)

And I think this comment should really make us all stop and think



> Bill of Mill Park Posted at 5:07 AM Today
> Obviously not surveying the right people..... VB is real beer not the crap others are trying to pass off as beer. If you need to enhance you beer drinking experience by added all type's triple hopped, micro brewed bull crap, properly time to face up to it and admit that you are not realty a beer drinker!



Ahh, the irony.


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/11)

Strange Brew said:


> VB get thier sales because every time I go to a corporate function or wedding the only heavy beer is VB. I've drunk VB when its the only thing going for free. Makes you appretiate good beer better.
> Do they include in the sales figures the VB that gets relabelled as Crown Lager or Melbourne Bitter?


Crown Lager apparently is a slightly maltier version of Fosters Lager. 
I know for a fact (from a guy who worked in the filtering room) that MB and VB leave the fermenters as the same beer but are dressed differently with different hops and levels of caramel. MB actually has a bit of hop character up front.


----------



## geoffd (17/3/11)

thefawnroux said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Love it! Such a contrast to how this beer is viewed in Britain....



I agree, somehow, Stella gets viewed in far to high regard here, I consider it very close to a VB of Europe. bottom shelf stuff. I'm sure many will vehemently disagree, that's okay.

We should go easy on CUB; if it werent for VB & the like, barley would be a lot more expensive


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/11)

In the UK Stella is brewed by the old Whitbread company (taken over by evilmegabrew/Interswill) and has been brewed so since the 1970s and is apparently a poor version of the Belgian variety brewed at Leuven. Like their Fosters is a poor version of our Fosters (if such a thing were possible) and their Heineken.........
I don't mind the real Belgian version of Stella, the Belgian Pilseners aren't in your face hop monsters like some of the Northern German Pils brews and are more related to the likes of Heineken, but very well made nonetheless.


----------



## TBird (17/3/11)

Strange Brew said:


> VB get thier sales because every time I go to a corporate function or wedding the only heavy beer is VB. I've drunk VB when its the only thing going for free. Makes you appretiate good beer better.
> Do they include in the sales figures the VB that gets relabelled as Crown Lager or Melbourne Bitter?




I was once told "on good authority" that the only difference between Crown Lager and Foster's Lager was marketing!


----------



## cdbrown (17/3/11)

BribieG said:


> In the UK Stella is brewed by the old Whitbread company (taken over by evilmegabrew/Interswill) and has been brewed so since the 1970s and is apparently a poor version of the Belgian variety brewed at Leuven. Like their Fosters is a poor version of our Fosters (if such a thing were possible) and their Heineken.........
> I don't mind the real Belgian version of Stella, the Belgian Pilseners aren't in your face hop monsters like some of the Northern German Pils brews and are more related to the likes of Heineken, but very well made nonetheless.



Stella isn't too bad over in the UK, and I found fosters very different over there than here. It's actually not a bad drop in the UK and quite drinkable.


----------



## np1962 (17/3/11)

cdbrown said:


> Stella isn't too bad over in the UK, and I found fosters very different over there than here. It's actually not a bad drop in the UK and quite drinkable.


Yep, nothing wrong with a pint or two of the old WifeBeater! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Xarb (17/3/11)

There was a stage a couple of years ago where out of the 3 bottle shops around my friends apartment one stocked Belgium made Stella, one UK Stella and one Australian made Stella. 

We bought all three and did blind tests. 

We both ended up ranking them Belgium > UK > Aussie. The difference was quite noticeable. 

All my friends from the UK (or who have lived there) absolutely refuse to drink Stella and think it is rubbish. However I'm convinced this is just because of it's reputation in the UK as some blind tastings have shown they actually quite enjoy the taste!


----------



## fawnroux (17/3/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Yep, nothing wrong with a pint or two of the old WifeBeater! :icon_drunk:



LOL,

Yes, and here it seems you're a _*sophisticated*_ wife beater!


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/11)

Although Fosters in the UK is only 4% ABV I had a few pints and whilst it didn't taste anything like an Australian megaswill it was indeed quenching and drinkable. Maybe they use Maris Otter :lol: 

I found something similar in New Zealand. Their megas like Export Gold and Tui, on tap at 4% ABV should taste like gnats pee, but in fact stack up nicely in flavour and clean-ness against the likes of VB or Carlton. Probably in their case, and in the case of the UK Fosters, they aren't pumping 30% sugaz into the brew so the flavour is still there, just not as alcoholic. And definitely not the mouse piss mercaptan twang you get in VB and XXXX.


----------



## HoppingMad (17/3/11)

TBird said:


> I was once told "on good authority" that the only difference between Crown Lager and Foster's Lager was marketing!



Kind of.

Crown lager is the Brewmaster's preferred batch of Fosters Lager, so it is the very best Fosters Beer as I understand it. I have heard rumours that there are subtle differences that extend to ingredients such as more malt or that Crown is a blend with Fosters as the base, but have never been able to asertain that one 100%. Would love to have that myth dispelled once and for all as it always had me curious.

But you're right that despite rumours, in essence it is pretty much Fosters of some sort poured into a big willy shaped bottle with a gold sticker on it.

Hopper.


----------



## manticle (17/3/11)

I read that article this morning in the paper but the hard copy version was headlined : New Survey- drinkers prefer some shit beer to other shit beer.

Was it Corona that was associated with being sexy?

Great photo too - 'Suburban bogan A and Suburban bogan B enjoy a beer at McMahons but we forgot to include the beer in the photo'.

God love the HS


----------



## Strange Brew (17/3/11)

TBird said:


> I was once told "on good authority" that the only difference between Crown Lager and Foster's Lager was marketing!



I'd go further than that TBird and say that the difference between most of the beers at your local pub is marketing. When I only have a choice of generic largers I tend to drink Tooheys New because its got a picture of a stag on the front and lets face it stages are pretty fecking awesome. I want to be like the stag, so I drink Tooheys New

Happy St Pats day everyone *hic* :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD (17/3/11)

manticle said:


> New Survey- drinkers prefer some shit beer to other shit beer.



I've recently come to the horrible conclusion that Australian mainstream beer is bipartisan. I can find an insidious analogy between The Two Megaswill Giants and western politics that probably will open a can of worms so I won't elucidate further. 

You can vote for either beer, but you'll get the same thing. Lessor of two evils and all that.

Oh, and VB is for goat rooters. 

_[he sips a boh pils with his pinky out]_


----------



## stef (17/3/11)

Genuine question- how much does VB cost? Havent bought beer in a while, and definitely havent bought VB... ever. But i am interested to know what a carton of it costs (on average)?


----------



## fawnroux (17/3/11)

stef said:


> Genuine question- how much does VB cost? Havent bought beer in a while, and definitely havent bought VB... ever. But i am interested to know what a carton of it costs (on average)?



Boozle says _*$47*_ for 24 stubbies!


----------



## canon1ball (17/3/11)

stef said:


> Genuine question- how much does VB cost? Havent bought beer in a while, and definitely havent bought VB... ever. But i am interested to know what a carton of it costs (on average)?



Advertised here in Sydney around $35/crtn or $60 for two.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/3/11)

thefawnroux said:


> Boozle says _*$47*_ for 24 stubbies!



Holy Crap!

That gives new meaning to CUB (Cashed Up Bogans). 

Otherwise known as WTWC (White Trash with Cash).

Goomba


----------



## stef (17/3/11)

yeah, not really that cheap eh? I was thinking that even if its crap, if its cheap then i think it has its place. But for $47....???


----------



## nardcooker (17/3/11)

Just under $40 for a 30 can pack at the local


----------



## matr (17/3/11)

I think the girls in the picture at the top of the article should kiss... B) 

But that's just my point of view..


----------



## thedragon (17/3/11)

chadjaja said:


> VB very bottom in beers survey.
> 
> Corona came in first at 7.6.......



Who was involved in the taste test? I'd rather drink goats piss mixed with cigarette ash than Corona! :blink:


----------



## razz (17/3/11)

thedragon said:


> Who was involved in the taste test? I'd rather drink goats piss mixed with cigarette ash than Corona! :blink:


I think that's what they used to calibrate the palate before the test.


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/11)

As mentioned on another thread I was presented with a $100 Coles Myer gift card and used it to buy 3 cartons of Reinheitsgebot Henninger bier for $90 which I am currently drinking my way through as my Bo Pils won't be ready till May. It will be interesting to see what happens if the Czech Brewers get approached by Woolies and Coles and can land Bo style beers for sale at maybe $25 a slab, should ream out the big two somewhat.


----------



## jonocarroll (17/3/11)

matr said:


> I think the girls in the picture at the top of the article should kiss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am wholeheartedly behind this idea... On an unrelated matter, Happy St Pat's everyone.



nardcoooker said:


> Just under $40 for a 30 can pack at the local


I didn't realise shit beer was still that expensive. I am told that $50 gets you a case of Coopers if you shop around (around Adelaide, that is). I can honestly say that I am oblivious to the carton price of the majority of mainstream beers. Last time I bought a carton was... ... ... around 10 years ago.



BribieG said:


> <deleted meaningless waffle to get to the point> It will be interesting to see what happens if the Czech Brewers get approached by Woolies and Coles and can land Bo style beers for sale at maybe $25 a slab, should ream out the big two somewhat.


It's the exporters/importers/wholesalers that will get approached, but it's not inconceivable that this happens (perhaps $25 is) what with the euro-lagers landing here at ridiculous prices already. I think the bigger danger to the megas would be someone putting out a decently priced, locally brewed, inoffensive lager lacking adjuncts with a ponsey Czech label, and then getting a superstar to publicly drink it. These are the nightmares of the mega's marketing teams.


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/11)

meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meameaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle ningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle meaningless waffle 

but would that happen? I thought that Broo was supposed to be "it" - microbreweries will never be price competitive against Fosters and XXX, but some of the Eastern Euro breweries sure as hell could be.


----------



## Nick JD (17/3/11)

Mmmm, waffle.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/3/11)

Meaningless maple syrup?


----------



## brett mccluskey (17/3/11)

manticle said:


> I read that article this morning in the paper but the hard copy version was headlined : New Survey- drinkers prefer some shit beer to other shit beer.
> 
> Was it Corona that was associated with being sexy?
> 
> ...


Manticle,you must have read my mind, :lol: :lol: :drinks:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/3/11)

you see - people should read a little more carefully

VB was polled in a survey of people opinions about beer and how it makes you look, seem to others etc etc - conducted by "Fast Impressions Speed Dating" (a reputable source of beer info if I ever heard of one) - as ranking at the bottom of the heap.

But in the actual blind test conducted by the newspaper it was ranked third best after Stella and Corona.

So - very few of you seem to be commenting about anything that the article actually said.

I am not a fan of VB - I make it for a living, but its not a beer I enjoy drinking. I am not defending it - it does its job in the market and thats what its for. People bash on the Megas for producing bland beer... but look at both the survey and the taste test -- its what people want! You cant market at a blind taste test, and yet the tasters preferred corona! Get over it guys... we, the tasty beer drinking few, are a happy happy few. But unfortunately those now-a-bed in Megabrewland will never think themselves accurs'd that they'll not be our brothers - and indeed they are vile. You're not like everyone else, its not a conspiracy, its just that you have good taste and most people don't. Be thankful. The fewer men, the greater share of honour.

Crown - sometimes in the past its been basically "premium" Fosters. Essentially (but not quite exactly) the same beer, but held to a tighter set of quality specifications. At the moment however it is not. Its a separate wort stream to regular fosters, with a similar but unique recipe. The two are not blended or substituted with each other, and although someone suggested it earlier, neither are ever made from or blended with re-purposed VB, MB, CD or any other beer.

Like I said, not defending the beer - feel free to think its crappy, I don't care. But, at least think its crappy because of what you get in your glass, not because you believe some bullshit that has managed to make its way into homebrew legend. Hell - I was at the microbrewery showcase yesterday and I had some plunker (an actual brewer from a to be un-named miro) came up to me and basically had a go at me for daring to show my face at the event wearing my CUB overalls (I had just come from work) and then in a smarmy "I make good beer and you don't kind of way" asked me if we were "still making beer in 36hrs?" - and that's the kind of bullshit I hear all the time. 50% sugar... bullshit, made from extract and flavouring... bullshit, made in 36hrs.... bullshit, all one beer and just different artificial additives ... bullshit, full of preservatives... bullshit. etc etc etc

Hate the stuff to your hearts content - but try not to tell or believe lies about it. You don't need to, if you think its bad - surely that's enough?? Why waste your time making up excuses for it?

Me - I'm going to continue drinking the New World Pilsner I made for myself in my shed because that's the sort of beer I like, and then tomorrow I am going to go to work and make a shitload of mega beer for other people because that's the sort of beer _they_ like. And nobody has to miss out, so surely its all good?

Rant over - survey silly - you all sillier for falling for it - me silliest of all for arcing up over it.

TB

PS - I still wont name the brewery that the tosser who had a crack at me works for... but if it were Paul Holgate or Simon Walkenhorst I might have taken it a little better. With this guy however I had to manfully refrained from pointing out, that his particular brewery has been considered for years to be a standing joke amongst the Victorian beer community for its continued and apparently unashamed production of horribly infected swill. He obviously doesn't know it - but anyone here from Victoria could have a damn good guess at which brewery I mean.


----------



## Nick JD (17/3/11)

It's easy for the brewer of craft beer to forget what brought them to well-made beer: using it as the drug it is, to get smashed.

98% of all VB drinkers drink it to get drunk. The other 2% drink it because it reminds them of the taste of rimming their boyfriend.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> It's easy for the brewer of craft beer to forget what brought them to well-made beer: using it as the drug it is, to get smashed.
> 
> 98% of all VB drinkers drink it to get drunk. The other 2% drink it because it reminds them of the taste of rimming their boyfriend.



Ohh, ouch.... fuckin' funny!


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/11)

I was driven to home brewing by Cask Fruity Lexia and Lambrusco.

Hmm five casks to fill a corny - 5x9 bucks of ten percent goodness :icon_drool2: 

Gas it up and we have spritzig :beerbang:


----------



## brett mccluskey (17/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> you see - people should read a little more carefully
> 
> VB was polled in a survey of people opinions about beer and how it makes you look, seem to others etc etc - conducted by "Fast Impressions Speed Dating" (a reputable source of beer info if I ever heard of one) - as ranking at the bottom of the heap.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more,and sorry if i gave that impression ,i don't appreciate it that much,but in it's style,it's a consistently well made beer The brewers who brew this, and other pale Australian Lagers ARE master brewers :icon_cheers: If anyone disagrees ,maybe they should look at the BJCP guidelines for the style, and then try and brew one,consistently,and regularly :beer:


----------



## brett mccluskey (17/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> It's easy for the brewer of craft beer to forget what brought them to well-made beer: using it as the drug it is, to get smashed.
> 
> 98% of all VB drinkers drink it to get drunk. The other 2% drink it because it reminds them of the taste of rimming their boyfriend.
> Speak for yourself Nick ,not others


----------



## shaunbrew (17/3/11)

stef said:


> Genuine question- how much does VB cost? Havent bought beer in a while, and definitely havent bought VB... ever. But i am interested to know what a carton of it costs (on average)?



hey stef brought a slab of stubbies for $42 last night 
cheers shaun


----------



## haysie (17/3/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I think the bigger danger to the megas would be someone putting out a decently priced, locally brewed, inoffensive lager lacking adjuncts with a ponsey Czech label, and then getting a superstar to publicly drink it. These are the nightmares of the mega's marketing teams.



Is Blue Tongue and John Singleton really a nightmare for the megas? Maybe Singo aint no superstar but he is in the hall of fame of businessmen of Australia,well known etc and if anyone in Australia could make a go with a product competitive to VB, I would back him and his mates doing it, rather than Pink swilling on a Coopers.





Thirsty Boy said:


> " asked me if we were "still making beer in 36hrs?" -



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/3/11)

Don't live in Victoria, but I'll hazard a fair guess at Grand Ridge.

Legend does cross borders, even up here in this backward state.

Goomba


----------



## shaunbrew (17/3/11)

hahahahahah each for there own, my first brew fermenting (draught) and i hope to find a good recipe for something similar to VB because thats what i like to drink,


----------



## manticle (17/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> PS - I still wont name the brewery that the tosser who had a crack at me works for... but if it were Paul Holgate or Simon Walkenhorst I might have taken it a little better. With this guy however I had to manfully refrained from pointing out, that his particular brewery has been considered for years to be a standing joke amongst the Victorian beer community for its continued and apparently unashamed production of horribly infected swill. He obviously doesn't know it - but anyone here from Victoria could have a damn good guess at which brewery I mean.




I think we have buckley's chance of guessing who it might be.


----------



## AussieJosh (17/3/11)

Woolies South Australia...not sure about the other states? ....up untill about 6/8 months ago..... stocked stella the belgian version. I stoped drinking it when The DC strated getting in the Aus version but charging the same price as when it was imported! Dont ya hate that!?


----------



## manticle (17/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> snip



While I agree with the majority of what you've said, a fair few comments within the thread seem to be taking more of a dig at the crappy reporting of the Herald Sun and the crappy beers that people 'prefer' due to the sexy sophistication it gives them rather than dancing on the grave of VB.

It's not all 'ha ha VB suxarse I hope it dies'.

Certainly some is and I don't want to make any assumptions about how it's made, not having worked there. I'd rather drink Carlton or MB than at least 10 micros I could name. I have interpreted a lot of what's in this thread to be a bit more intelligent than the usual pretend beer snobbery that people often come out with whenever big beer company products are mentioned though.

Tomorrow morning, I really hope this makes sense. My chimney is somewhat blocked.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/3/11)

Actually, I agree completely - the VB things was just me keeping on typing because I am genetically unable to write a short post. Originally I was just making a smartarse comment about other people's smartarse comments about the article, when they plainly hadn't read it properly... I just got carried away because I was still morally offended by the flogger at the Micro Showcase.

I _genuinely don't care_ if people think VB suxarse. And I love beer snobs, I am one. I just dont want them to misinterpret the beer - if they think it suxarse (for example) "because its made from 50% cane sugar" then they are wrong and they sound like a wanker - if they think it suxarse because it tastes of X, Y & Z that are awful.. then there is no argument to be had. I support the beer snobs and want them to be right, rather than ignorant.


----------



## WitWonder (17/3/11)

Haha fair play Thirsty. I bought a couple of VB's about 6 months ago as I was away on holidays and not much else on offer at the bottle shop. I used to drink VB out of choice maybe 15 or so years ago (when there wasn't alot of choice) and liked it. But the couple I bought - I could not finish the first long neck. It was awful. DMS and a really twangy metallic taste that I couldn't stomach. Of course, it may have been handled poorly etc but jeez it was average. I went back to my poorly brewed belgian DSA that I had also brought with me (which has been sitting in the Garage for 12 months plus because it's ordinary) and drank that instead.


----------



## Nick JD (18/3/11)

toper1 said:


> Speak for yourself Nick ,not others



I wasn't deliberately meaning _you _were gay. Just that VB drinker's boyfriends usually are. 

Speaking for myself though, you need to sell some of that VB you love and buy a sense of humour.


----------



## reVoxAHB (18/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Hell - I was at the microbrewery showcase yesterday and I had some plunker (an actual brewer from a to be un-named miro) came up to me and basically had a go at me for daring to show my face at the event wearing my CUB overalls (I had just come from work) and then in a smarmy "I make good beer and you don't kind of way" asked me if we were "still making beer in 36hrs?" - and that's the kind of bullshit I hear all the time. 50% sugar... bullshit, made from extract and flavouring... bullshit, made in 36hrs.... bullshit, all one beer and just different artificial additives ... bullshit, full of preservatives... bullshit. etc etc etc


Bear in mind, I know not the specific brewery or brewer you a referring to, but dude's a tool. There is no beer battle ground here. We all make it. Craft it. Brew it. Commercialise it. Send it. Drink it. Some better than others. 

As creative and off-centered and off-coloured as plunker aspires to be, he doesn't get the big picture.

Any small producer in Victoria (or AUS-wide with respect) would love a proper laboratory and automation afforded to the biggies. Industrialisation doesn't make bad beer. The industraliased brewer doesn't make bad beer.

And **** you guys, VB isn't _that bad_ for a soft drink.

reVox


----------



## davo4772 (18/3/11)

I personally don't care what people drink but It would be nice if there was a popular mass produced lager that emulated say a German Pilsner. One of my locals has Bitburger on tap, nice tasty inoffensive beer. Unfortunately it makes an expensive session.

Then there are the Brewed under licence beers, better than VB but still expensive considering they are made locally.

When I was at uni in Armidale back in the day my local started to stock VB on tap. I remember we all thought it was great having this exotic interstate beer on tap. I was easily impressed back in those days. Not long after it became known as Green Death.


----------



## brett mccluskey (18/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> I wasn't deliberately meaning _you _were gay. Just that VB drinker's boyfriends usually are.
> 
> Speaking for myself though, you need to sell some of that VB you love and buy a sense of humour.


Ahhhh ,Nick  Again, you show your true "trollness"  "NOT that there's anything WRONG with that,"  Please read my comment regarding my preference re: VB,You're obviously having a slight case of lack of reality perception :icon_cheers:


----------



## michael_aussie (18/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> ..
> I am not a fan of VB - I make it for a living, but its not a beer I enjoy drinking. I am not defending it - it does its job in the market and thats what its for. People bash on the Megas for producing bland beer... but look at both the survey and the taste test -- its what people want! You cant market at a blind taste test, and yet the tasters preferred corona! Get over it guys... we, the tasty beer drinking few, are a happy happy few. But unfortunately those now-a-bed in Megabrewland will never think themselves accurs'd that they'll not be our brothers - and indeed they are vile. You're not like everyone else, its not a conspiracy, its just that you have good taste and most people don't. Be thankful. The fewer men, the greater share of honour.
> 
> Crown - sometimes in the past its been basically "premium" Fosters. Essentially (but not quite exactly) the same beer, but held to a tighter set of quality specifications. At the moment however it is not. Its a separate wort stream to regular fosters, with a similar but unique recipe. The two are not blended or substituted with each other, and although someone suggested it earlier, neither are ever made from or blended with re-purposed VB, MB, CD or any other beer.
> ...


ty TB .. very well explained.



haysie said:


> Is Blue Tongue and John Singleton really a nightmare for the megas? Maybe Singo aint no superstar but he is in the hall of fame of businessmen of Australia,well known etc and if anyone in Australia could make a go with a product competitive to VB, I would back him and his mates doing it, rather than Pink swilling on a Coopers.


Isnt Blue Tongue owned by CUB?



Nick JD said:


> 98% of all VB drinkers drink it to get drunk. The other 2% drink it because it reminds them of the taste of rimming their boyfriend.


funniest line Ive read in AHB for a long time..


btw .. People used to believe that you were born with some many heart beats or breaths or whatever, and each one you took put you closer to death.

I believe you are born to drink a certain number of beers.
Once you drink that quota, that it.
So Im not going to waste any of my beer quota on drinking a beer I dont like.
Therefore I dont ever drink VB, even if it is the only beer on offer, and even if it is free.


----------



## fraser_john (18/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> you see - people should read a little more carefully
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



Hehe, as usual TB, a great read that got me smiling.


----------



## haysie (18/3/11)

michael_aussie said:


> Isnt Blue Tongue owned by CUB?



Not quite. It was the marketing I was referring to and not the ownership.
Heres an interesting article re. Blue Tongues decoction mash process. Blue Tongue


----------



## Strange Brew (18/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> But in the actual blind test conducted by the newspaper it was ranked third best after Stella and Corona.



I ignored the blind test because an unknown number of people rating an unknown number of beers, served in unknown forms doesn't mean shit to me. 700 people were serveyed on thier opinion of VB and it was rated lowest, that's a lot of people. I am of the opinion that VB, MB and Crown taste very similar, so I joke that they come from the same batch. It doesn't mean I think I could brew better beer than you, but this is AussieHomeBrewer so as Aussies expect some ribbing. I'm not going to stop ribbing people but its not done with malice. Sure there are some people who take it seriously but you have to learn to ignore them. You brew the highest selling beer in Australia and as such expect some shit. 

My beer will never get ribbed en masse because no one cares about it. It's good to be ribbed in Australia, it means your successful.

Peace :beer:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Hell - I was at the microbrewery showcase yesterday and I had some plunker (an actual brewer from a to be un-named miro) came up to me and basically had a go at me for daring to show my face at the event wearing my CUB overalls (I had just come from work) and then in a smarmy "I make good beer and you don't kind of way" asked me if we were "still making beer in 36hrs?" - and that's the kind of bullshit I hear all the time. 50% sugar... bullshit, made from extract and flavouring... bullshit, made in 36hrs.... bullshit, all one beer and just different artificial additives ... bullshit, full of preservatives... bullshit. etc etc etc



Did you take your overalls off in deference to this man? You know it was the right thing to do.


----------



## HoppingMad (18/3/11)

On the survey:

- A survey of 700 people. What areas, backgrounds, demographics? Or was this a random sample? If they are only in one area of one city then your result is already skewed. Doesn't seem like a professional thing so result is questionable already.

- 'Fast Impressions Speed Dating' conducted the survey. Would they be a reputable research company? Or is this whole thing a PR ploy to get their name in the papers? Seems like it. Many companies release 'findings and expert reports' to get their name up in lights. Therefore the result is really window dressing for an advertisement. The company is probably bumming they basically got only one line of their press release in relating to their company. If they only surveyed people who are on their 'Speed Dating' books, then maybe the article should have been retitled 'Desperate and dateless don't drink VB, but those longing to shag drink Corona.' :lol: 

Cheers Thirsty Boy for clarifying the Crown Lager myth. :icon_cheers: Has had me pondering that one for a while. Good to know from the source.

Hopper.


----------



## haysie (18/3/11)

HoppingMad said:


> On the survey:
> 
> - A survey of 700 people. What areas, backgrounds, demographics? Or was this a random sample? If they are only in one area of one city then your result is already skewed. Doesn't seem like a professional thing so result is questionable already.
> 
> ...



Areas, backgrounds and demographics can skew a survey. How? What people would YOU like surveyed? AHB members only.
Herald Sun a new gallop poll? They sell papers and thats the sort of shit people... yes... people pay good money to read. Havent read the survey, I drink VB occasionly, only yeasterday whilst out whiting fishing I had a couple and it sure beat the shit out of reading a newspaper.
EDIT. dont read or buy newspapers..... its the faarkin 21st century.


----------



## amiddler (18/3/11)

I guess the Herald didn't like my comment as it hasn't been posted. It went something like, 
"Out of 22 million people in Australia, 0.003% of the population was surveyed, shame on the people calling this a national survey." or something to that effect. 
I'm not saying VB is good or bad, but come on 700 out of close to 22 million people and publishing the results? Even if 1% of the people were surveyed it would not class as a representative sample let alone 0.003%.

Drew


----------



## Tony (18/3/11)

matr said:


> I think the girls in the picture at the top of the article should kiss... B)
> 
> But that's just my point of view..



Oh hell yeah! 



Nick JD said:


>



With some of this sauce drizzled on them 



Thirsty Boy said:


> Me - I'm going to continue drinking the New World Pilsner I made for myself in my shed because that's the sort of beer I like, and then tomorrow I am going to go to work and make a shitload of mega beer for other people because that's the sort of beer _they_ like. And nobody has to miss out, so surely its all good?



TB... once again you shine  

My dad worked for Tooheys in sales for most of my life. He has a taste for fine beer wine and spirits but will still back good old Tooheys NEW and to quote him........ "its made for a purpose, and for that purpose it excells"

very political of him but he is right!

I used to say VB or NEW was shit when i found better beer, but i dont any more, i just say i dont like it and smile inside knowing i drink something better 

cheers


----------



## haysie (18/3/11)

Not only does TB shine but he can invigorate threads to the point they are :icon_offtopic: 
Half this thread is backslapping. Have something to say or rub the dirt from your nose.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (18/3/11)

+1
BBB


----------



## thedragon (18/3/11)

Strange Brew said:


> I ignored the blind test because an unknown number of people rating an unknown number of beers, served in unknown forms doesn't mean shit to me. 700 people were serveyed on thier opinion of VB and it was rated lowest, that's a lot of people. I am of the opinion that VB, MB and Crown taste very similar, so I joke that they come from the same batch. It doesn't mean I think I could brew better beer than you, but this is AussieHomeBrewer so as Aussies expect some ribbing. I'm not going to stop ribbing people but its not done with malice. Sure there are some people who take it seriously but you have to learn to ignore them. You brew the highest selling beer in Australia and as such expect some shit.
> 
> My beer will never get ribbed en masse because no one cares about it. It's good to be ribbed in Australia, it means your successful.
> 
> Peace :beer:



Could not have said it better myself!


----------



## super_simian (23/3/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> 50% sugar... bullshit, made from extract and flavouring... bullshit, made in 36hrs.... bullshit, all one beer and just different artificial additives ... bullshit, full of preservatives... bullshit. etc etc etc
> 
> Hate the stuff to your hearts content - but try not to tell or believe lies about it. You don't need to, if you think its bad - surely that's enough?? Why waste your time making up excuses for it?



So I can't be the only one who really wants to know - are VB and MB the same wortstream treated differently at bottling? Is CD different? Why does Studley Park Road sometimes smell delicious on Monday, but CUB lagers smell like a mousecage?



Thirsty Boy said:


> PS - I still wont name the brewery that the tosser who had a crack at me works for... but if it were Paul Holgate or Simon Walkenhorst I might have taken it a little better. With this guy however I had to manfully refrained from pointing out, that his particular brewery has been considered for years to be a standing joke amongst the Victorian beer community for its continued and apparently unashamed production of horribly infected swill. He obviously doesn't know it - but anyone here from Victoria could have a damn good guess at which brewery I mean.



Those boys from Mirboo North are the John Holmes of Aussie brew tools...


----------



## brocky_555 (24/3/11)

Blue Tongue is part owned by coca cola


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/3/11)

I have no issue with the guys from mirboo north... Last time i talked to them they wer eintelligent articulate and not the tosser in question


----------



## Bizier (24/3/11)

matr said:


> I think the girls in the picture at the top of the article should kiss... B)



That photo was probably taken with a 14mm lens, and originally showed their feet and a background of a bar/cafe/whatever.

matr, through all of the confusion as to who is rimming who, and if Crown is actually just Fosters, except brewed in Mirboo North, your insightful clarity simply slices through it all and gets to the heart of the issue. Give that man a job!


----------



## [email protected] (24/3/11)

michael_aussie said:


> Isn't Blue Tongue owned by CUB?



Going by finacial puplication opinions, Bluetongue (mainly one of it's parent companies) may soon own CUB.


----------



## EK (6/9/18)

"Mexican favourite Corona topped the list, followed by low-carb option Pure Blonde and Tooheys."....and that's why the survey aint worth shit.


----------



## Paleman (18/9/18)

EK said:


> "Mexican favourite Corona topped the list, followed by low-carb option Pure Blonde and Tooheys."....and that's why the survey aint worth shit.


7 year bump


----------

